# Is this safe or is this a pest



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

Found this in my ZOA bag. As I was removing it from bag to acclimate. 




Should I freshwater dip my zoas for few seconds because ibsont have my coral dip till next week

Sent from my Jelly Belly using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

its hard tell for sure what it is due to bags distortion, my guess is either a huge amphipod or a baby mantis srimp. Zoas can take quite a beating, long fresh water dips for zoas wont be a problem.


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

TypeZERO said:


> its hard tell for sure what it is due to bags distortion, my guess is either a huge amphipod or a baby mantis srimp. Zoas can take quite a beating, long fresh water dips for zoas wont be a problem.


How long is a long dip. And with tap eater or ro di water? Also the water has to b same temp correct as tank?


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Can't tell what it is, looks thin for a amphoid but I could be totally wrong.

Btw were you watching family feud? Lol love that show haha


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

Flexin5 said:


> Can't tell what it is, looks thin for a amphoid but I could be totally wrong.
> 
> Btw were you watching family feud? Lol love that show haha


Yea I was got bored lol takes long time to acclimate these corals


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

I dip my zoa in freshwater up to 10 minutes. With me, just tap water with similar temp. I even double whammy troublesome zoa with a mixture of revive with tap water.


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

TypeZERO said:


> I dip my zoa in freshwater up to 10 minutes. With me, just tap water with similar temp. I even double whammy troublesome zoa with a mixture of revive with tap water.


just did the freshwater dip with ro di with same temps. it worked! the little things popped out of the zoa almost instantly and died on the side. and few others with no affect. i only dipped for about 1 minute solid give for take it worked fine.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

id say baby mantis


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

Looked like amphipod after googling the two.

Sent from my Jelly Belly using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Well when there is any suspicion it may be a mantis its better to dip. You don't want a mantis.


----------



## andco (Aug 15, 2011)

It is not a Mantis ..i have them all the time in my tanks ..I usually harvest them in the sump of one tank to start a new tank.. do not panic, it wont grow bigger than that

I can send you pics of dozens that big in my sump..and thats just the ones that get caught on the filter screen. 

Also, I would avoid freshwater dips with these


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

speaking of dipping... I dip zoas in a 75% tap 25% hydrogen peroxide bath. Doesn't hurt the zoas and liquifies everything else.

Smcx


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

smcx said:


> speaking of dipping... I dip zoas in a 75% tap 25% hydrogen peroxide bath. Doesn't hurt the zoas and liquifies everything else.
> 
> Smcx


length of dip?


----------

